

Easy AI with Python - malvosenior
http://blip.tv/file/1947373/

======
silas
Eight Queens. Six lines: <http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576647/>

Alphametics solver: <http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576615/>

Data Mining with Neural Nets: <http://code.activestate.com/recipes/496908/>

Mastermind-style code-breaking: <http://code.activestate.com/recipes/496907/>

Sudoku Solver: <http://code.activestate.com/recipes/473893/>

